# PC-Angebot



## kar_sten (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot:

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_45499.htm?detail=extensive


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist, was soll damit passieren ? Ich denke, Du meinst dieses Targa-Angebot mit AMD-CPU und ATI 1250 Grafikprozessor für 399Euro.

Zum Spielen ist es nur sehr beschränkt geeignet. Zum Internet'en, Mails schreiben und Office-Paket nutzen ist alles ok. Auch für Photoshop wirds reichen, sogar kleine Videos kann man damit schneiden, aber die GraKa verhindert Spiele.

zB ist dieser Rechner doch um Einiges potenter, wenn Du auf Schnickschnack wie TV-Karte und Fernbedienung verzichten kannst : http://www.hd-computer.de/configurator.aspx?ARTIKEL_ID=97803

mfg chmee


----------



## kar_sten (4. Juli 2008)

Der hier kostet ein nur ein bisschen mehr und wäre da wohl besser:

http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/sid/df...id/3090156/cl/details/infochanger/description


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2008)

@kar_sten:
Ein bisschen mehr ? Fast Doppelt soviel.. Zugegeben, ein aktueller Prozessor, aber es sei Dir überlassen, wieviel Du ausgeben möchtest. Es ist das immerwährende Problem, dass man Besonderheiten nicht weiss, zB Lautstärke, Betriebssystem dabei, welche Festplatte ist eingebaut, 400W Noname-Netzteil etc.

mfg chmee


----------



## kar_sten (4. Juli 2008)

Der Lidl-PC kostet doch 666€


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hab nur den für 399 gesehen, gib doch nochmal nen Link, bei dem Obigen lande ich nur bei der Angebotsauswahl. Da sehe ich den oben beschriebenen.

mfg chmee


----------



## kar_sten (4. Juli 2008)

Ich komme bei obrigem Link auf einen PC für 666€ mit folgender Beschreibung:


Targa Multimedia-PC Ultra 8521

666.00*

    * Prozessor: AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 5400+ Dual-Core Technologie - Zwei Prozessorkerne mit jeweils 2,8 GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache
    * Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 Pro - 512 MB GDDR2 Speicher mit DVI-I (Dual-Link), HDMI, VGA und TV-Out Ausgängen
    * Seagate S-ATA Festplatte/Kapazität: 500 GB mit 7.200 U/Min.
    * Toshiba® HD-DVD ROM Laufwerk - Liest HD-DVD und DVD Medien. Erleben Sie die neue Dimension von High Definition!
    * Arbeitsspeicher: DDR2-667 SD-RAM (2x 1.024 MB), 2.048 MB
    * ASUS® Neues Qualitäts-Motherboard mit AMD 690G Chipsatz, PCI-Express, Firewire, HD-Audio etc. 
    * Optiarc 20x DVD-Brenner: DVD±RW - Brennt alle gängigen CD/DVD-Formate, inklusive Dual Layer DVD-R, DVD+R und DVD-RAM, mit lightScribe®-Technologie
    * Hauppauge® TV-Tuner - für digitales (DVB-T) oder analoges Fernsehen und FM Stereo-Radio
    * Versenkbares, staubgeschütztes Targa® Multipanel (bequem an der Front erreichbare USB- (4x) und Headset-Anschlüsse (Line-IN & Headphone-Out) mit 8in1-Kartenleser - liest und beschreibt bis zu 15 verschiedene Medientypen
    * Weitere Highlights:
          o Flüsterleise dank patentierter Lüftertechnik
          o Gigabit LAN (1.000 Mbit)
          o WLAN USB-Stick (802.11 b/g)
          o Bluetooth 2.0 USB-Stick
          o Firewire (IEEE 1394a)
          o Internet Erlebniswelt – spannende Angebote von T-Home sowie hochwertige Gutscheine von Gamesload und Softwareload! Und vieles mehr!
    * Zubehör: Funk-Fernbedienung, -Tastatur und -Maus, Data Becker Praxishandbuch u.v.m.
    * Betriebssystem: Microsoft® Windows Vista® Home Premium (OEM)(1)(2) + weitere OEM-Software(3)
    * 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie inklusive Vor-Ort-Service und Hotline
    * u.v.m.


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2008)

Nun, das klingt doch in Ordnung. Da würde ich die 30 Euro sparen und jenen holen.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (4. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Die wichtigste Frage steht aber noch. 

Was willst du damit machen? 
Sonst kann man dich mit Angeboten tot schmeißen 

Mfg Andre


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Juli 2008)

Das Teil ist ziemlich teuer. Tom's Hardware Guide hat das Angebot zerpflückt und kam auf einen Wert der Hardware von etwa 550 Euro. Von daher ... kein wirklich gutes Angebot in meinen Augen!
Kommt halt drauf an ob du nen Pc selbst zusammenbauen kannst


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2008)

Ja, selbstgebaut kommt man immer besser weg, aber dazu muss man es entweder selbst können oder ein Freund baut und ist dann leider auch Servicestation. Das kann eine Freundschaft vermiesen.

mfg chmee


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Juli 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ja, selbstgebaut kommt man immer besser weg, aber dazu muss man es entweder selbst können oder ein Freund baut und ist dann leider auch Servicestation. Das kann eine Freundschaft vermiesen.
> 
> mfg chmee


Naja, kommt drauf an wie gut die Freundschaft ist  Bin auch Service-Station für einen meiner besten Freunde und hab da überhaupt kein Problem mit. Kommt also wirklich auf die Person an die einem da hilft


----------



## Jooohny (6. Juli 2008)

Habe für meinen PC vor 1 Monat bei Ebay Neu/Sofortkauf 100Euro gezahlt

AMD Dual Core
2 X 2,01 GHZ
1GB Arbeitspeicher
256MB Grafik

Muste nur meine alte Festplatte rein machen,und mein Laufwerk und Fertig,
der umstig von 

P!!
500MHZ
256MB Arbeitspeicher
16MB Grafik

für 100Euro war der Hammer da ich jetzt Pfotoshop,und auch Games benutzten kann
Need4Speed Geht supper sonst hab ich noch keins ausprobiert

mfg Joooohny


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2008)

@Lupo: Grundsätzlich helfe ich meinen Freunden auch. (Es sind wirklich gute Freunde) Doch kennen sie auch schon den Mißstand, dass immer ich angerufen werde, wenn irgendwas nicht läuft. Bei geschätzten 5 Freunden mit PC-Problemen ist das schon grenzwertig. Noch dazu muss man ihnen manchmal auf die Finger hauen und das Xte Mal sagen, dass sie vorsichtiger beim Stöbern im Netz sein sollen. Inzwischen habe ich allen eine VNC-Datei gegeben, womit ich Probleme von Zuhause aus lösen kann, solange eine WAN-Verbindung steht.

Ich danke den Freunden, die sich den Service in der Buchte holen, wo sie den PC gekauft haben 
mfg chmee


----------

